# Bildwechsel KTP 400 und S7-1200 will nicht



## Jerenekasi (25 November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe bei meinem Bastelprojekt eine S7 - 1200 mit dem TIA V10 und ein KTP 400 in Betrieb.

Nun möchte ich drei verschiedene Bilder anzeigen lassen. Im FC habe ich drei Merker erstellt die auch einwandfrei funktionieren, sich nicht überschneiden, es ist definitiv nur immer einer zur Zeit an.

Nun habe ich über das Feld HMI-Variable jeweils einen Merker unter Eigenschaften mit dem Ereignis "öffne Bild" verknüpft, drei verschiedene Bilder angelgt und es funktioniert nur teilweise. Manchmal bleibt ein Bild dauerhaft an, obwohl der Merker für ein anderes schon an ist und der Merker für das noch angezeigte Bild aus ist. Mit zwei Bildern hat es schon hingehauen, aber mit dreien noch garnicht. 

Woran könnte das liegen, ich habe nun schon öfters das Stiochwort Bereichszeiger gelesen, aber immer noch nicht ganz verstanden was das sein soll, bzw. wie ich den einrichten kann?

Schlagt mich nicht, ich habe beruflich mit SPS und Steuerungen nichts zu tun!! Nur in meinem Bastelkeller!

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

Jerenekasi schrieb:


> Woran könnte das liegen, ich habe nun schon öfters das Stiochwort Bereichszeiger gelesen, aber immer noch nicht ganz verstanden was das sein soll, bzw. wie ich den einrichten kann?


Keine Ahnung ob es bei der Version immer noch Bereichszeiger gibt, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich das was du willst.
Mit dem Steuerungsauftrag der Bereichszeiger kann direkt eine Bildnummer von der Steuerung aufgerufen werden.

Aber du hast ja eine Variable (Merker) die es im Panel auch schon gibt und willst damit eine Bildumschaltung machen.

Mit welcher Bedingung wird den der Merker wieder zurückgesetzt?
Kann es sein das der erste Merker noch High ist wenn der zweite kommt?


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Hallo

Den Bereichszeiger "Auftragsfach" anlegen. (DB-Bereich/ Merkerbereich... in SPS)







In der SPS mit dem Steuerungsauftrag deine Bildnummer ansteuern.


----------



## Jerenekasi (25 November 2010)

Hallo, 

also wenn ich mir den FC im Betrieb mit der Brille ansehe wechseln sich die Merker sozusagen ab, eine richtige Überschneidung gibt es dort nicht. 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert mein Ansatz ja auch, nur leider nicht mit drei Biidern. 
Wollte eines für "Betrieb", eines für "Anlage gesperrt" und eines für "Warte auf Werkstück" haben, die einzelnen Merker gibt es auch nur für die Bilder, sind also sonst nirgends weiter in Benutzung...

Blödes Programm, kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das es im FC augenscheinlich klappt und auf der anderen Seite des Programms bei den HMI Variablen nicht?


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Was für eine Aktualisierungszeit ist für die Merker im HMI eingestellt?

Wie lange stehen die Merker auf 1-Signal? Gepulst oder statisch 1?


----------



## Jerenekasi (25 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Was für eine Aktualisierungszeit ist für die Merker im HMI eingestellt?
> 
> Wie lange stehen die Merker auf 1-Signal? Gepulst oder statisch 1?



Die stehen fix auf eine Sekunde, ist auch nicht zu ändern, da bei jeder Änderung das Programm mit einer Fehlermeldung die Biege macht

Der Merker steht solange auf 1-Signal bis er von einem der beiden anderen Merker abgelöst wird. Sollte ich die alle softwareseitig gegeneinander verriegeln?


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Verriegle den Aufruf des FC mit den Merkern.

Mach dir eine VAT auf.

Setze 1. Merker und teste die Umschaltung.

Setze 1. zurück, warte kurz und setze den 2. Merker. teste die Umschaltung.

Setze 2. zurück, warte kurz und setze den 3. Merker. teste die Umschaltung.

sollte es so funktionieren, dann liegts am FC. Aber teste erst mal


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2010)

Stehen die HMI-Variablen auf "zyklisch lesen" ?
(also ständig lesen, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das in TIA-flex heißt).

Harald


----------



## Jerenekasi (25 November 2010)

Hallo, 
ja auf Zyklisch fortlaufend habe ich schon geändert, sonst passiert ja garnichts

Blöde Frage aber: wie mache ich im TIA denn die VAT auf? kann da nichts finden?


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Hmm.

Hab das TIA-Portal nicht.

Unter Step7: Bausteine einfügen --->Variablentabelle.

Das sollte es doch noch in irgendeiner Form geben


----------



## Jerenekasi (25 November 2010)

Sowas tolles gibts offenbar nicht...

egal, ich habe es weiter versucht, kein Erfolg. Was mich zusätzlich stutzig macht ist das Fragezeichensymbol unten links auf de Seite die ich angehängt habe. was kann das bedeuten? 
Die Hilfe scheint es auch nicht zu kennen, bei Siemens geht offenbar Werktags keiner ans Telefon.

hat einer noch eine weitere Idee?


----------



## sale88 (29 November 2010)

*Mit KTP 400 Zeit für Timer schreiben*

Hallo  zusammen,

ich Programmiere zum ersten mal mit der S7 1200 und KTP 400.
(Programm wird für ein Rechenputzer für WKW geschrieben)
Folgendes Problem:
Ich muss über das Display Zeitwerte verändern können z.B. Rechen auffahren
1s - 60s ----> Wenn ich mit "MD" arbeite funktioniert es nur in ms bereich. oder?
2. mit einem DB Timer erstellen: beim ersten mal hat es die Zeit übernommen und dann nicht mehr 

Am Display hab ich  Ein-/Ausgabefeld erstellt und auf Eingabe konfiguriert.

Kann mir einer vlt. helfen? Vielen Dank 
Gruß Sasa


----------

